# Fluke 289 review



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got a Fluke 289 from Santa this year. I spent some time 'playing' with it here at home, and I thought I'd post a review for y'all.


Did a couple 24-hour tests with new meter, this is what it shows.

First test was with the temperature probe placed about 8" into a furnace register.









Menu screen shows start & stop date & time, along with some other info. When I press the 'Trend' button, this is what I get:









Left to right, this is a graph of the 24-hour period showing the air temperature in the duct as the furnace cycles on and off. It is important to note that the times across the bottom of the graph are not clock times, but the hours after the recording was started.
You can see that for the first 3 hours, nothing happens. This is because I started the test at 10:23PM, and my t'stat is set to 60° at 10:00PM. Then you can see how the furnace cycles on and off. At 5:30AM, it runs longer because I'm getting up then and the stat calls for 68°. A couple hours later, it slows down again as it's set for 64° during the day while I'm gone. After 12:00 noon, it only comes on twice because the weather was quite balmy (50° out) and was sunny, so I got to take advantage of some solar heat). At 3:30PM, it raises the temp up to 70° for the evening.

I can then start to zoom in on any area of the graph for more detail. Make note of the 1x, 2x, etc. in the top right corner.









As I zoom in further, more details become visible.









I can scroll the screen left to right to center a specific 'event' and zoom in even further.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Part 2*

Now I notice that once the furnace has shut down, there is a strange, short increase in temperature. So I can zoom in even further. Notice how the HH:MM in the lower left changes to MM:SS. Those numbers are the hours, minutes and seconds from the start of the recording. The figures above the "Summary" show the readings where the cursor (two arrows & vertical line) are.









Zooming in even closer for more detail.









Notice the 10x in the top right. This means I have zoomed in 10 times from the original screen. I can zoom in at least up to 17x on this graph, but all it will do beyond this point is 'flatten out' the reading. When I noticed this short increase in temperature, I was puzzled. So I started paying closer attention to the furnace when it runs. I think it's caused by the stat saying the house is warm, so the burner & fan shut off. But after a while, the furnace's internal controls sense there's just a bit too much heat still in the exchanger, so the fan turns on for 20 seconds or so.


My next test was to hook it up to read volts on my house's panel.









Here's what I get over a 24-hour period:









Kinda boring, huh? OK, let's start zooming in and see what's really going on:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Part 3*

Looks rather dramatic, but if you look at the left, you'll see the voltage only varies between 245 and 251. Pretty normal. By zooming in further, I get this.









Keep zooming: (x6)









(x8)









If I zoomed all the way in to 17x, I'm showing it can capture events within a one-second time frame: (note the 00:58 and 00:59 at the bottom of the graph)









I haven't figured out how to see if it will 'capture' events that happen in a time frame of less than a second yet. I've ordered an current clamp so I can record amp readings just like the recordings above. It will probably take a couple weeks to get it. Fluke's closed for the holidays. 

I did these tests for two reasons. One, to see how small of a time frame the meter can capture. I don't know if it can show changes like above, but instead of happening every 10 to 20 seconds, they occur 20-30 times a second instead. (think of the 60 cycles per second of a sine wave) Also, there's a function I can push to see how much of the meter's memory is still available. After recording these two 24-hour tests, plus a half-dozen 1-2 hour tries, I still have 98% of the memory available.

The instruction manual states the meter can function on record mode for up to 200 hours with fresh batteries. That's 8-1/3 days! So if it can capture events like this over the course of a week, it will make a really nice addition to my trouble-shooting arsenal.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Santa was definitely very good to you this year. 
That’s a lot of meter for his money… and you also got to pick out a free accessory to boot!
The FVF software should come in handy for printing out test results for customers who sometimes need to see it to believe it.
The only thing that bugs me about extended monitoring/testing is having to leave an expensive meter and current clamps at a remote customer location for days on end, but hey... what else can you do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KayJay said:


> .....The only thing that bugs me about extended monitoring/testing is having to leave an expensive meter and current clamps at a remote customer location for days on end, but hey... what else can you do.


I'm looking into a couple of options. One is to leave the meter inside the panel. Out of sight, out of mind.

Another is the cable locks that are used for computers & other office equipment.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to find an excuse to "need" to buy one of those.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

hey ken i got a job where i need one of those. can i borrow yours ill give it right back i swear :-D


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> hey ken i got a job where i need one of those. can i borrow yours ill give it right back i swear :-D


$600 cash deposit, and I'll ship it!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE !!!! Thanx for the Demo!:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> $600 cash deposit, and I'll ship it!


so thats how much they cost huh?

If i didnt just buy a house.. id have a hard time not buying that meter. :yes::whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

Man, I need to read my manual! Cant believe my meter can do all that!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Not the money, But the need. Man thats way awesome!!!!!!! I just can't justify the need.
But for you. I'm sure worth every penny!! Enjoy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

personal said:


> Man, I need to read my manual! Cant believe my meter can do all that!


 
You have a 289?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

480sparky:

Your not expecting to see a waveform for current or voltage on the 289 are you? You need a scope to view a waveform. TrendPlot in the 289 is similiar to TrendPlot in Fluke Scopemeters but you can't view the plot in realtime as you can with a Scopemeter. The 289 captures the data and then you can view the plot *after* the data capture is stopped.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wptski said:


> 480sparky:
> 
> Your not expecting to see a waveform for current or voltage on the 289 are you? You need a scope to view a waveform. TrendPlot in the 289 is similiar to TrendPlot in Fluke Scopemeters but you can't view the plot in realtime as you can with a Scopemeter. The 289 captures the data and then you can view the plot *after* the data capture is stopped.


I know this isn't a scope, and is not capable of displaying a sine wave. I purchased it because of the need to catch intermittent problems that can occur any time.

For instance, did the breaker trip because of an overload or a short circuit? And _when_ did it trip? What was happening at that time?

If the need ever arises, I'll step up to something in the 190 series.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I know this isn't a scope, and is not capable of displaying a sine wave. I purchased it because of the need to catch intermittent problems that can occur any time.
> 
> For instance, did the breaker trip because of an overload or a short circuit? And _when_ did it trip? What was happening at that time?
> 
> If the need ever arises, I'll step up to something in the 190 series.


It'll do that but one problem with TrendPlot is that it autoranges, so a spike or drop might show as a OL and not a value. In your case that may not be important though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wptski said:


> It'll do that but one problem with TrendPlot is that it autoranges, so a spike or drop might show as a OL and not a value. In your case that may not be important though.


AFAIK, I can set the range to manual, so if I anticipate an OL, I can set the range to capture that much.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> AFAIK, I can set the range to manual, so if I anticipate an OL, I can set the range to capture that much.


I don't have a 289, so I didn't know that can be done! That's a good feature.

EDIT: Can you do a REL/Zero then enter TrendPlot too? You can do this with the 120 Series Scopemeters but not the 190 Series.


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

I've had a 289 for a couple of months now doing lower-level work. A couple of notes (may or may not be repeats of what's said above but salient for those considering a purchase):

Bad things:



You can't "live" plot results like are shown while logging is underway, which is really irritating. The Min/Max/Avg function is nice but isn't a plot. I believe you can show the trend while it's running if you have a computer connected via the optical/USB interface, but that is, needless to say, a major PITA.
It's a heavy and bulky meter and it takes a second to turn on. Also it takes AA batteries (6 of them) unlike all other DMMs I've ever used.
Due to its size and weight it's unlikely that the case will survive a long fall like my 179 has soldiered through an unbelievable number of times. That said, however, the fluke magnetic meter attachment will hold it no problem.

Good things:


You can get the 289/FVF package with leads/k-type tc/case/software/cable etc for $470 with free UPS if you do some searching.
It has incredible range and accuracy. The Lo Ohms reads to milliohms with a 20 mOhm accuracy, also it will read to 1Gigohm on the nS range in resistance
the min/max/avg and autohold features are awesome fluke features as always
i figured out that you can use manual range and the continuity beeper function to set circuit continuity beeping much higher than usual; i.e. the beeper will sound when the resistance is under something like 5 or 20% of the range, so in 50 ohms it would sound if applied to an under 5 ohm circuit, but if you put it in continuity beeper mode and then set manual range to 5Meg you will get a beep on almost any closed trace with finite resistance, which can be handy for checking grounds and things like that if you just want to see if there's a circuit path.
also the continuity beeper can be set to "beep on closed" (new feature in my experience) which is useful for checking for opens in cabling where you can wire it up and twist/pull and see if you get a beep showing that you've located an intermittent open
the "LEAD" display present in older fluke meters has been augmented with some type of switch that can physically tell if you have a lead plugged into the A jack when you should have it in the V jack and vice versa. should be a no-brainer for pros but it's nice to have the backup to actually tell you that you're an idiot right there on the screen! :thumbsup:
General notes:


The pro lead set with the big alligator clips and plunger alligators is a terrific accessory, and the new silicone leads are worth every penny.
MAKE SURE YOU SET YOUR ZERO using relative on this meter when in the LoOhms or other steady state measurement settings. My older meters didn't have a REL feature so I hadn't incorporated that into my standard practices. The nice leads typically have about .2 ohms inherently and you'll never see zero otherwise.
LoOhms takes a significant amount of time to stabilize. Be sure you have a good steady connection and are using the leads like you did when you zero the meter; i.e. if you just touch the needle probes together on the sides the connection might not be as solid as if you clip on to a soft copper surface and you might be slightly off. This is only noticeable in the very high precision resistance modes, mostly.
The non-stock probes (like the fluke premium modular probes) don't clip into the back probe slots very easily. I had to trim down the finger guards to get them to stay in
Get the magnetic meter holder accessory if you have any type of fluke meter. it's way more useful than you might imagine.
Altogether a terrific and incredibly capable meter. 5/5 for me, and thanks a lot for that terrific review writeup!


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

also: in the instruction manual it tells you how to check the fuses by putting the meter in ohms and measuring the A and mA sockets with a probe. Very handy! when i was first using A when i was learning i blew both the fuses in my 189 and didn't know it until years later when trying to measure current in a school project. you can probably check almost any meter this way but there are specific instructions in the 289 manual on how to do so. Nice to not have to take the case apart if you're curious and don't want to set up a current experiment. Strangely the mA fuse shows I think 10kOhms when it checks out good. Must be some weird circuitry in there since you couldn't possibly load a mA-level current path with 10kOhms and not totally change the current. Must have something to do with how the COM and V/Ohms jack and current jacks are internally connected.


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

480sparky said:


> AFAIK, I can set the range to manual, so if I anticipate an OL, I can set the range to capture that much.


I would think so. At the 600V range you still have .00 readout so I would think you could kick it up another level and still have plenty of precision for whatever you're logging.

Also note that the meter's logging is EVENT-DRIVEN which is really confusing but means essentially that if you set to log at 1 sample/minute and it detects a change of 100V to 300V to 150V to 300V all in the first minute it will actually log all of those and go back to logging every minute when it doesn't see rapid changes.

It samples at 30 S/s but can only log at 1 S/s so I'm not sure how this all shakes out in real life when you are trying to capture at 1Hz or thereabouts. I should get a function generator and see how that all looks at 1Hz capture rates when shown a .5Hz, 1Hz, 2Hz, and 5Hz square wave input. 

Anyway not a good fast-change-detector or function detector but an excellent trend logger. If trying to find noise make sure the sample rate is high enough or that the changes you are expecting are great enough that you can be sure it will notice it as an "event" since it has to be something like a 20% change to generate its own "event" log. This is slightly different with temperature but it's all explained reasonably well in the manual. Theoretically you could set it to capture one sample per hour and end up with thousands of samples during that hour, but only if the magnitude of change was sufficient. This has memory implications so it's good to really understand before leaving it somewhere for a week.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

I already heard that one person using the magnetic hanger that pull it off by pulling on the meter itself and not the magnet itself. That broke the back of the case. Same person broke the optical data connector for the PC connection too! Seems like the case isn't very strong.

I've heard that the stand is very unstable also.

Like mentioned above twice, no realtime TrendPlot and this point wasn't clearly stated in advanced info before it went on sale. Many purchasers thought as "I" did, that it did that in realtime which is reason enough for me not to purchase.


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You have a 289?


 
Yes I do. Needed A decent meter and wanted the features of the 289 for troubleshooting however I havent needed it yet and havent had time to play with it either. So far its a great meter.


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

update/clarification:

if you're in the market for a new meter and aren't likely to drop it off the roof of a building i would recommend the 289 with no reservation (except as bears on durability, but I think they revved the case because the one i have is definitely not as flimsy as i've seen described various places but it is one large/heavy meter and is likely to do a lot more damage to itself if dropped).

it can do everything my 179 can do and so much more that i would absolutely recommend it to all that can afford it. even if you don't use logging or other fancy features like that the min/max/avg display and the beep on open and the LoZ and LoOhms features and the incredible measurement ranges and accuracies make it a great deal even without the logging functionality, which is also super nice to have.

you can get the 289/FVF combo with extra leads/thermocouple/case for $450 or so shipped if you go looking. with 179s up around $300 now i would go for the 289 no question if you already have a small toolbag meter for the basic stuff. it's big and heavy but it is a terrific meter. not perfect but for the money it's still a phenomenal deal. 

it does almost lab-grade ranges/accuracies for less money than any type of dedicated bench meter. the spec sheet will convince even the most cynical that it's a bargain. not the best meter for really rough environments or small toolbags but Flukes have a lifetime warranty (against failure due to mfg defects, but still).

not a perfect meter but a bargain for those that will use it, and at least as capable as whatever other meter you might be considering. even if you don't use all the functionality it's still a killer deal in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

proFeign said:


> you can get the 289/FVF combo with extra leads/thermocouple/case for $450 or so shipped if you go looking. with 179s up around $300 now i would go for the 289 no question if you already have a small toolbag meter for the basic stuff. it's big and heavy but it is a terrific meter. not perfect but for the money it's still a phenomenal deal.


$450 is pushing it a little considering we sold one to Sparky at cost and it was right around that. He got the complete 289/FVF combo kit with Trend Capture (sorry no inductive clamp  )The 289's you see for sub $500 range you really need to make sure it is a real 289/FVF with Trend Capture and not just someone misrep'ing a 289 or a re-manufactured one (1 year warranty). Anything is possible, just make sure it is the real deal.

JJ


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> $450 is pushing it a little considering we sold one to Sparky at cost and it was right around that. He got the complete 289/FVF combo kit with Trend Capture (sorry no inductive clamp  )The 289's you see for sub $500 range you really need to make sure it is a real 289/FVF with Trend Capture and not just someone misrep'ing a 289 or a re-manufactured one (1 year warranty). Anything is possible, just make sure it is the real deal.
> 
> JJ


It was an NIB 289/FVF - My mistake it was $540 after shipping. My bad just pulled the receipts. I got a deal on the industrial test lead set as part of a whole package but the meter/FVF pkg was $540. My mistake.


----------



## Puccagirl (Oct 13, 2009)

I was looking for a meter than could record DC AMPs over a period of time. This one has I think a 10Amp DC range, so does anyone know of the trend capture works on any range the meter has?


----------



## Puccagirl (Oct 13, 2009)

Also, it would be nice of members of this forum received preferred pricing on things like this. Maybe I'm just dreaming.

There seems to be few choices for getting good deals in Canada on fluke test equipment.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I know everyone hates revived threads, but _480_ is still around and I'm interested in an update on what he thinks of this meter now that he's had some time to use it in the field.

I'm gonna hang up the 179 and I'm really looking at the 289 as a replacement. I already have a recording meter, but the only way to get a good view is to hook it to a laptop, which sucks. From the looks of all the features, the 289 would be just about the last DMM I'd ever have to buy.

So what are some opinions on this thing?

-John


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up.

I've been debating on getting one too.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I am playing with a 289 as we speak. Second weekend toying around with it. I like it so far.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chris, any idea how much memory this thing has? The problem with my recording meter is it can only store a limited amount internally. If I do 2 counts per second it will only record for about 3 hours, which often isn't near long enough to catch a fault. 

-John


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> Chris, any idea how much memory this thing has?
> 
> -John


Hang on John, sifting through the software, but this may be of interest.



> The Fluke 289 does not do data
> logging in the traditional sense.
> Typically, the goal of a data logger
> is to sample the input signal
> ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cool meter 480, but... Santa isn't real.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nobody else has any input on their 289? :huh: Bueller? Bueller?

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Chris, any idea how much memory this thing has? The problem with my recording meter is it can only store a limited amount internally. If I do 2 counts per second it will only record for about 3 hours, which often isn't near long enough to catch a fault.
> 
> -John



I've let mine run for a week, and it used 7% of the available memory.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I've let mine run for a week, and it used 7% of the available memory.


I was looking through all the literature on the CD again this morning and didn't find an exact spec on memory.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I've let mine run for a week, and it used 7% of the available memory.


 Holy crap, that's awesome.

Any other pluses or minuses? Do you think that low-ohm feature is worth anything?

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> Holy crap, that's awesome.
> 
> Any other pluses or minuses? Do you think that low-ohm feature is worth anything?
> 
> -John


Sure Low-Ohms has it's uses. With thee low ohms function it ranges down as far as 0.001ohms with a higher current source, so low-ohm connections can be made more accurately.

I have an application note I'll PM you with more details on thee logging issues John.........


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Specs state a 10,000-reading memory, 180 hours.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Sure Low-Ohms has it's uses. With thee low ohms function it ranges down as far as 0.001ohms with a higher current source, so low-ohm connections can be made more accurately...


 The manual for the 289 touts that feature for examining motor windings. I'm a little skeptical about it's ability to do that. You ever had any success with it?

-John


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

76nemo said:


> I have an application note I'll PM you with more details on thee logging issues John.........


Whats up there?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> The manual for the 289 touts that feature for examining motor windings. I'm a little skeptical about it's ability to do that. You ever had any success with it?
> 
> -John


I can answer that very easily. No. I have only seen one turn to turn short in my time. I could of used it then, but by that time it was possibly the last thing I had to rule out. I failed on that one.....


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Whats up there?


 
With what Chris?...........a PM?

Reason being is because it gets into the finer points of FVF as well, and I don't want to come off as some sort of salesman pushing FVF either. That's all......


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Edit.........


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

76nemo said:


> With what Chris?...........a PM?
> 
> Reason being is because it gets into the finer points of FVF as well, and I don't want to come off as some sort of salesman pushing FVF either. That's all......


Gotcha, thats on the disk, thought you had some outside info.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Cool meter 480, but... Santa isn't real.


Yes he is.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice write up on motor winding testing including turn to turn shorts, http://www.maintenanceworld.com/Articles/pdma/Identifying-Motor-Defects.htm but maybe a LCR meter would be better to use for measuring winding inductance and comparing.


----------



## brumey (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello - I just purchased a Fluke 289 and have a question to those who currently own the device. When I put mine in the V or mV mode, it constantly reads a small voltage. This increases when I plug the tests leads in. The readings flunctuate but range from 0.023V with no test leads connected to 0.1063 connected. Sure, thats not a lot but I'd hope a $500+ meter would not have that allowable play.

I admit, I have not readt the instruction yet, I simply want to know if this is normal and should be ignored. Also, will this impact any measurements I'll be taking?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> I know everyone hates revived threads, but _480_ is still around and I'm interested in an update on what he thinks of this meter now that he's had some time to use it in the field.
> 
> 
> So what are some opinions on this thing?
> ...


Bump


----------

